# EC done too early?



## sjane1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi, one of the moderators suggested i message you.  We have had two failed IUIs.  I have a blood clot and docs were not too happy about IVF because of chance of clotting when stimming etc.  They said they would do it but would not stim as much as a "normal" person.  However on 3rd attempt iui, puregon injections 3 x 75 then 50, I produced 8 follicles so they moved to IVF.  I had egg collection last wed, they said most of my follicles were med to large so would have expected mature ish eggs.  They collectd 6, none of which fertilised.  Only one was mature ish and that had thick lining and not many sperm had even attempted to get through.  No probs with DH sperm.  Is this just one of those things, or am i to expect this all the time.  Am going for my follow up on MOnday and am sure the prof will tell me the truth and what is best for me, it is just driving me crazy waiting.  I have already spoken to the embriologist who was v helpful.

Any advice/comments would be appreciated.

SJane


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

sjane1 said:


> Hi, one of the moderators suggested i message you. We have had two failed IUIs. I have a blood clot and docs were not too happy about IVF because of chance of clotting when stimming etc. They said they would do it but would not stim as much as a "normal" person. However on 3rd attempt iui, puregon injections 3 x 75 then 50, I produced 8 follicles so they moved to IVF. I had egg collection last wed, they said most of my follicles were med to large so would have expected mature ish eggs. They collectd 6, none of which fertilised. Only one was mature ish and that had thick lining and not many sperm had even attempted to get through. No probs with DH sperm. Is this just one of those things, or am i to expect this all the time. Am going for my follow up on MOnday and am sure the prof will tell me the truth and what is best for me, it is just driving me crazy waiting. I have already spoken to the embriologist who was v helpful.
> 
> Any advice/comments would be appreciated.
> 
> SJane


Hello SJane,

I think you have probably already gone for your consultation - this is the best place to get the information you need as a Consultant really needs to review your drug regime and your history etc as it is quite a complex issue.

Best wishes


----------

